# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Belt for squats and deads?

## The KFC Guy

Awhile back I bought a power lifting belt which I used quite a few times and I believe it just didn't work as good as I thought it would, still had back pain after squats. I don't know if I have been using the wrong type of belt but it's what I was told by fellow gym partners to use it. This is it below.

Should I maybe invest in something that is more of higher quality and could someone guide me in the direction to something that will actually support my back and help improve my lifts. I like to lift heavy for reps.
I have this belt in mind it looks alot more comfortable on the back and supportive, can people give me their opinions to if it's not going to be a money waster. Cheers

----------


## Docd187123

A belt won't help too much with back pain but I use an Inzer 13mm lever lock belt personally and love it  :Smilie:

----------


## The KFC Guy

Does it at all help reduce pain in your back? I want something that will mould around the bottom on my lower back

----------


## Docd187123

> Does it at all help reduce pain in your back? I want something that will mould around the bottom on my lower back


What kind of back pain are we talking about?

My belt is 13mm and THICK. It took a few months but it's getting broken in now and molding to the contours of my torso. You could break it in quicker but I'd only rush it for an upcoming meet or something personally.

----------


## The KFC Guy

Straight after I finish a set off squating heavy I get a sharp pain in the lower back, which continues for the rest of the day and pains by just arching my back in anyway. I get lower back pain with deads also but no where near as bad with squats.

----------


## Mp859

> Straight after I finish a set off squating heavy I get a sharp pain in the lower back, which continues for the rest of the day and pains by just arching my back in anyway. I get lower back pain with deads also but no where near as bad with squats.


 How big are you? And by heavy how heavy and how many reps are you getting the weight? Possibly going to heavy and leaning forward with the weight will put unwanted stress on your lower back. Try strengthening your lower back. I always do hyper extensions with weight and my lower back never has pain other than muscle soreness. I also do static hangs to decompress my spine which also has really helped in this regard. I think the belt will give you false confidence and also takes away from being able to strengthen it during these lifts.

----------


## The KFC Guy

I think I lean forward a little bit but it's just making the weight more centered so I can't really help doing it. I just need a belt that will help assist me

5'6"
165lbs

Squating my heaviest for 6-8 reps until failure which is about 308lbs

----------


## Mp859

> I think I lean forward a little bit but it's just making the weight more centered so I can't really help doing it. I just need a belt that will help assist me 5'6" 165lbs Squating my heaviest for 6-8 reps until failure which is about 308lbs


 try and strengthen your lower back I think it will help alot

----------


## Docd187123

> try and strengthen your lower back I think it will help alot


This^^^. Hypers, reverse hypers, GHR, and good mornings

----------


## pushit_05

Aside from the above advice its possible your lower back is not remaining tight. When both squatting and deadlifting your back should remain stationary. Peoples lower back tend to shift back on the decent and shit forward at the very top. If you are doing this then a belt wont help. Focus on getting your core tight and keeping it that way.

----------


## Trevtrev

> This^^^. Hypers, reverse hypers, GHR, and good mornings


^^for sure

Also you might want to lower the weight and focus on your form. Make sure that you can get your butt all the way down and you are not leaning forward as you approach the bottom. 

I see lots of guys that have not developed the flexibility required to allow a proper form squat. No reason for a belt, you need to find what is causing your pain in the first place. Use proper form and there's no reason for squats to cause lower back pain. 

Saw some vids of Kai Greene squatting the other day. Check out his form. His shoulder stay on the same plane throughout the movement as is he was on a smith machine. 

I personally believe you need to have the flexibility to be able to go all the way down to the floor if you desired. This way when you are at the bottom of the movement you are not also fighting pressure from lack of flexibility; which will naturally make you want to lean forward to relive the tension. IMHO. 

I love squats

Good luck.

----------


## The KFC Guy

Thanks everyone for your responses, I will definitely be working to perfect my form some more as I do believe I arch my back a little while I'm pushing the weight up, but if it still continues I will be trying to strengthen my back with hypers, reverse hypers, GHR but probably not good mornings as I f#cking hate them.
I still need to get a belt though and the one I mentioned looks like a gooden so I may aswell go with it.

----------


## Docd187123

> Thanks everyone for your responses, I will definitely be working to perfect my form some more as I do believe I arch my back a little while I'm pushing the weight up, but if it still continues I will be trying to strengthen my back with hypers, reverse hypers, GHR but probably not good mornings as I f#cking hate them.
> I still need to get a belt though and the one I mentioned looks like a gooden so I may aswell go with it.


I typically find that the exercises I hate, I hate for a reason and it's usually due to it being a weakness of mine. Point is, if it is a weakness, then address it by doing the lift. Just food for thought. Good luck

----------


## bigsjunk

Uhm 4 responses in a row said, and I'm paraphrasing, "lose the belt". LOSE THE DAMN BELT. Wear it for bicep curls to get it worked in or something but lose it for squats and deads.
Assuming no structural abnormalities a belt won't help you GET stronger as a belt holds your core in for you. WORK your core, lower your weight and work on perfect form. Make sure you have good ankle flexibility and work on it if you don't. Work on HIP flexibility; mine sucks but I work on it still.
DO GOODMORNINGS!! I noticed no one said this. Goodmornings are the shit; start with the bar so you get the form PERFECT, then some 25's, and SLOWLY add weight, 5% eo workout or so. If you want to use a towel for comfort go ahead; DON'T let that bar roll up on your neck either, that's bad form.
Hyper extensions WITH a serious dumbell for high reps; not 100 but 25-50. I'm nearly 50 and every 3 weeks I'll do hypers with 100 for sets of 50 (cause that's as high as I can count in one set)  :Wink:

----------


## [email protected]

Belts only support your back by the intra abdominal pressure they create. Your back is supported by the spinal erectors in the rear and the abs in the front.
Strengthen your back muscles and your abs (core) and add a belt only when needed. Let your body work under the load and it'll get stronger.

----------


## Mp859

> Uhm 4 responses in a row said, and I'm paraphrasing, "lose the belt". LOSE THE DAMN BELT. Wear it for bicep curls to get it worked in or something but lose it for squats and deads. Assuming no structural abnormalities a belt won't help you GET stronger as a belt holds your core in for you. WORK your core, lower your weight and work on perfect form. Make sure you have good ankle flexibility and work on it if you don't. Work on HIP flexibility; mine sucks but I work on it still. DO GOODMORNINGS!! I noticed no one said this. Goodmornings are the shit; start with the bar so you get the form PERFECT, then some 25's, and SLOWLY add weight, 5% eo workout or so. If you want to use a towel for comfort go ahead; DON'T let that bar roll up on your neck either, that's bad form. Hyper extensions WITH a serious dumbell for high reps; not 100 but 25-50. I'm nearly 50 and every 3 weeks I'll do hypers with 100 for sets of 50 (cause that's as high as I can count in one set)


 it was said

----------


## bigsjunk

> it was said


Well he said he "f. . . . hated them" so it bore repeating  :Wink: 

GOODMORNINGS RULLLLLEEEE!!!

----------


## The KFC Guy

> Belts only support your back by the intra abdominal pressure they create. Your back is supported by the spinal erectors in the rear and the abs in the front.
> Strengthen your back muscles and your abs (core) and add a belt only when needed. Let your body work under the load and it'll get stronger.


I started doing some exercises today to strengthen my back and hopefully it will improve soon  :Smilie:  thanks everyone for the responses/information. 
And yes I only ever use a belt when squatting heavy, I stear clear of a belt when I'm squatting in the 10-12 rep range. Only whip it on when I'm lifting my heaviest for 6-8 reps.

----------


## SEOINAGE

> A belt won't help too much with back pain but I use an Inzer 13mm lever lock belt personally and love it


Same belt I use.(sometimes)

But if you are having back pain, you might just be doing something wrong and the belt won't fix it.

Personally I would advise to correct the issue and not even use a belt, it isn't required and doesn't necessarily make lifts any safer. Sounds like you need to build some strength up and fix any issues you may have with your form and your back. 

I personally haven't used a belt in over 10 months, just pulled 600 in a meet over the weekend and squatted over 500 without a belt. I have no back pain at all, and even though my third deadlift was pretty hard I feel fine still. You want to get to a point where you have that core strength (where you can comfortably perform lifts without it), I don't think I would advise using a belt even in the 6-8 rep range, strengthen that back up without a belt first.

----------


## shaunjohn242002

you should get a good pump in the lower back, but you shouldnt be hurting. thats a sure sign somethings wrong. have someone critique your form or video yourself and watch it. buy a pair of olympic shoes if u dont have a pair already.

----------


## prenes

I use only when I approach my heavy sets or when my back is tight.

----------


## DocToxin8

Use your abs!!!
(Belt or not, use your abs!)

----------

